# Cloudy water with Aquasoil?



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Do a few WCs still....


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

dooboogoo said:


> I just replaced my substrate from normal gravel to ADA AS Amazonia a couple days ago in my 5.5g RCS tank. I let it sit in a bucket with water, changing it every day to leech out as much ammonia, since I heard that AS does that.
> 
> Anyway, when I replaced the AS, the tank water was full of debris, but its all still a little cloudy. Should I just do a few water changes or will it clear up over time?
> 
> ...


That sounds like the probable reason. Even though you probably did eliminate much of the Ammonia, believe me it still may be leaching out but in significantly smaller doses. You can always test to make sure and the shrimp death (even if one) is a sign that there still might be a small amount being discharged. I think water changes would be a prudent course of action to remedy that bacterial bloom (if indeed that is what you are seeing, i.e. a white cloudy translucency)...hope this helps!


----------



## dooboogoo (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm doing a WC right now, hopefully it'll clear up!


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

be careful if you stir up the substrate. I did a rescape (leaving fish in the tank) and the water got a bit cloudy (NH4+) and I ended up losing 2 or 3 cardinal tetras and 4 rummynoses. If your fish/shrimp are sensitive, it's probably best to remove them if you do any moving around or changing things in there.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

And remember not to disturb the Aquasoil when refilling the aquarium after the water change.


----------



## Nbot (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes that's one of the lame things of AS..it might take 2 weeks+ of DAILY 50% water changes before it clears up...


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

I was fixing the scape and I got a big cloud, the water is white-brown, took 3 days of 2x 75% water change everday to clear it.


----------



## Nbot (Apr 15, 2007)

next time buy Eco...that's my current opinion, more forgiving for us folks that like to rearrange things...


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm using oil dri, hopefully it isn't as bad as AS D: I guess I should do WC everyday, but should i stir up some of the dirt cause it creates a layer of dust after some of it settles.


----------



## iridescencet (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi, i'm using AS amazonia and africana myself. in the first few weeks of using AS the water will turn cloudy, especially so if you add more bacterial addictives. 

more importantly, AS cannot be washed or soaked before being used. it won't help reduce cloudiness and in fact will make it worst.

Don't worry about this cloudiness though, i'd recommend doing the normal weekly water changes (as you would in any tank) and just leaving the cloudiness alone. (try not to add bacteria addictives, or if you insist, reduce the dosage by half)

as your tank matures, this cloudiness wil eventually go away and never reappear (i took 2-3 months). after which all thats stired up is debri that will be cleared off by your filters or settle back down in less than an hour to be cleaned up by other fishes.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

iridescencet is correct. Once your inital bacterial bloom goes away it will probably never come back unless there is a dramatic change in the population of your fauna.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

Is cloudly water caused by bacteria? Would it be the same situation with oil dri? I think I might do WC every couple days to help with it, unless it won't help? Thanks.


----------



## iridescencet (Oct 13, 2007)

in my experience yes, or at least most often it is. and i don't think a UV filter would help much in reducing the bacteria bloom. (bacteria dies in the UV, comes out and feeds the majority of bacteria, majority grows, cycle continues)

large water changes might help but its not practical to do so. (imagine changing half of a 100L tank every 2 days) in a week you'd have wasted (unless you've got smth to use the water well) 150L! could set up a new tank with that amount of water.and there would be no garuntee that the cloudiness would go away.

so i'd just leave it and maintain it like a normal tank.

whats oil dri btw?


----------



## dougiefresh (Sep 5, 2006)

All you have to do is run one batch of activated carbon in the filters and let it expire. This clears it up and is the easiest method for new tanks with ADA AS.


----------



## Matsu49 (Jan 1, 2008)

I figured that id bump this thread up for guys who are just starting their tanks with AS. Pretty good info in here.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Don't know about the original Aquasoil compared to the Aquasoil II as I have some original Aquasoil on standby to test with AS II to compare plant growth between the two(lol, when I get space and time). I just set up a Aquasoil II Experimental tank, using a 150 Aquaclear Filter and some Seachem Purigan and polyfibre in the filter. There was virtually no cloudiness when I set it up, what little there was was not noticeable. I only did regular water changes for the first two weeks to clear the tank of any ammonia that may have been leaching and not to address any cloudiness issues, as there were none. As it stands now, the water is crystal clear. To make a long story short, I believe that Aquasoil II was designed to address excessive cloudiness among other issues. If you use Aquasoil II which is not much more money than Aquasoil original and combine that with carbon as others have mentioned or Seachem Purigan, you should have no major cloudiness issues, at least that was my experience. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## ranchu (Jan 17, 2008)

I do not know if Magic Soil is available in the US but over here in Singapore,a couple of us have started to use it and we find that the water is clear after a few hours and there is not much differences in the growth of the plants as compared to Aquasoil. This is just my experience, hope it helps.


----------



## Freon (May 4, 2008)

Homer_Simpson said:


> Don't know about the original Aquasoil compared to the Aquasoil II as I have some original Aquasoil on standby to test with AS II to compare plant growth between the two(lol, when I get space and time). I just set up a Aquasoil II Experimental tank, using a 150 Aquaclear Filter and some Seachem Purigan and polyfibre in the filter. There was virtually no cloudiness when I set it up, what little there was was not noticeable. I only did regular water changes for the first two weeks to clear the tank of any ammonia that may have been leaching and not to address any cloudiness issues, as there were none. As it stands now, the water is crystal clear. To make a long story short, I believe that Aquasoil II was designed to address excessive cloudiness among other issues. If you use Aquasoil II which is not much more money than Aquasoil original and combine that with carbon as others have mentioned or Seachem Purigan, you should have no major cloudiness issues, at least that was my experience. Take it for what it's worth.


Glad you got yours worked out. Mine is in week 3 and still cloudy.Tank has cycled, Have three filters with carbon and daily water changes don't help. Not familiar with Purigen but will try it if it works.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'll be following to see how yours works out, Freon. I won't be setting up my 29gal with the AS II for a few months still. I'm going to try Tom Barr's emersed start method with mine though... hopefully that will make a positive difference?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Oops double post


----------



## Freon (May 4, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> I'll be following to see how yours works out, Freon. I won't be setting up my 29gal with the AS II for a few months still. I'm going to try Tom Barr's emersed start method with mine though... hopefully that will make a positive difference?


 Any clearing agents out there that work? I know there are products that "clump" free moving particles. I did an 80% water change at one time with no results.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

My tank was set up 2 months ago, I used Amazonia. It is still hazy. :icon_sad:


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2008)

I just added it about 40 minutes ago its really cloudy and also has stuff floating around the top...
I have a 15 gallon and 55 gallon H.O.B. filter that i just did a thorough cleaning on(don't ask)...
Should I just let these filters run their course for a few days then start some water changes?


----------



## froghair (Jan 5, 2008)

My 10 gallon has a substrate of Powersand and Amazonia II, has been set up for 35 days and is still very, very hazy. I've used purigen and fine filter floss in addition to the existing filter pads so I'm assuming that only *more* water changes and time will help.


----------



## Freon (May 4, 2008)

Finally found a way to clear it up! I went to Petsmart and bought a product called "Clarity" from Seachem. A little pricey ($ 12) but worth it. I did a triple dose per their instructions for very cloudy water and within an hour it's 90% clear. If it stays this way I will be thrilled. No changes to water chemistry and safe for plants.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I had to look up Clarity... here's what Seachem has on their website: http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/Clarity.html

Clarity™ is the ultimate clarifier for both fresh and saltwater. It employs an advanced polymeric flocculating agent that is both reef and plant safe. Clarity™ is the only clarifier on the market that does it all! Clarity™ will clear all types of clouding: bacterial and other biological type blooms, chemical clouding, and particulate clouding (i.e. stirred up gravel bed). When Clarity™ clears up bacterial clouding it helps to accelerate and enhance the colonization of the biological filter by efficiently relocating these natural biofilms to the biosupport media in the filter. Freshwater and Marine. Plant and reef safe.


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2008)

I could use some clairty. I cant even see the backside of my tank...


----------



## themox (Mar 26, 2012)

re-hashing this (sorry). is carbon still fine to use? I've just set up a new tank and it's horribly cloudy using ada aquasoil. not only that but the 'dust' ha settled on leaves of ferns in my tank; any suggestions to get rid of that? just brushing with a fine comb perhaps?


----------

